# My Best Cruise Ever



## Lon (Jul 8, 2015)

A twelve day sailing on the R.Tucker Thompson, a twin masted 85 ft. schooner was the fulfillment of a young boys dream for me. Sailed through out the Tonga Chain of Islands from Va vau to Nuku alofa. Nine passengers and crew of four. I have sailed many times on the traditional cruise ships like Silversea, Holland America, Star and Windsurf but this was the best for me.    The Schooner sailed out of The Bay Of Islands New Zealand and is now part of a Trust.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 8, 2015)

Looks like a fun time Lon!  I've never been on a cruise, but that would be the kind I would like.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 8, 2015)

Sounds like fun.  Read Sterling Hadens  "Wanderer".


----------



## Jackson (Jul 9, 2015)

Looks like a great time. One of my best cruises was 7 days and nights on a 60 foot catamaran cruising the Abacos.  Four bedrooms aboard with one for Jeff and Faith the captain and cook, Gail and I, and 2 other couples. Caught many fish, lobster and conch which we ate.  Absolutely great time.  Arranged through The Moorings.
That's Faith on the left, Jeff in center, and me on the right.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 1, 2015)

image didn't fit


----------

